# Newbie from US - starting second ICSI cycle



## Wags (Jun 18, 2007)

I found FF during the 2ww of our last ICSI attempt. I read the "Ladies In Waiting" thread but never posted. I related so well to the women on the thread that I finally decided to post. I hope you don't mind that I'm an American!

Specs on our situation...
M 32, DH 34
Male Factor (Hodgkin's survivor) - low motility, bad morphology

ICSI #1 March 07 
High E2 (4,823 day before hCG) but wasn't hyperstimulated. There was concern for a few days whether we'd be able to continue the cycle, but follicles grew enough to proceed. 
At retrieval DH motility was 0%. Previously it was btw 10-25% but we had no frozen samples. 
Only 1 egg fertilized -transfer G1 4C Day 2 embryo
BFN

ICSI #2 June 07
On day 2 of Lupron shots. Will start with a lower dosage of Follistim than the last cycle...should have retrieval mid-July. 

Happy to be a part of the group...

Wags


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

welcome to the site. Sorry to hear about your last ICSI. I am due to start IVF next month and i'm really scared. you're right thought this site is fab!!

Good luck with this cycle. 

Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF Wags
 for your BFN - youve been through a lot, I am glad you found FF and related to the ladies, I hope that on your next attempt you will join them in posting andget the support and friendship you need.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found,
I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

*Fertility through Cancer * - 
CLICK HERE

*Negative cycle - * 
CLICK HERE

*For the ICSI board -*
CLICK HERE
*
G&B - Community board*
CLICK HERE

*For Cycle buddies - Choose June/July*
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

*A great big Hi there and hello Wags *

*Welcome to FF! *

*I'm Vicki one of the chat moderators on here 
*

*You've found a wonderful site for advice, support, friendship and fun that will help you through the rollercoaster of treatment you have been through a lot of problems haven't you  Do check out the links that my lovely colleague Dizzi Squirrel has left you *

*Also we have a great chatroom on FF. Friday nights are NEWBIE NIGHTS from 8.30-9.30pm GMT where Either Dizzi Squirrel, Miss TC, Kamac80 or I will be there to help you navigate the boards and the chatroom. The chatroom may seem daunting at first but before you know it you'll be a real pro and you'll make new friends too!  If you can't make newbie night chat you can send either of us a personal message and we can meet you in there at a pre-arranged convenient time to guide you through*

*Sending you love, luck and positivity *


*Vicki x*


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Wags

Good luck with your tx  

This is such a great place to find out information and get advice from others, I'm truly addicted.

Wags stands for Wifes and Girlfriends and refers to footballers wifes in the UK  .  Our queen Wag Victoria and DH David are about to join you! 

   

LouJx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

And the US are welcome to them


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Mrs Redcap

 

Louj x


----------



## Wags (Jun 18, 2007)

Who knew!?! Now I can impress everyone over here with my UK pop culture knowledge  

To Cleo31 - I was scared too but it wasn't nearly as bad as some people I'd spoken with made it out to be. My biggest worries were the shots and how I'd react to them -- silly girl. Thankfully, they didn't hurt at all (except maybe a couple of times that stung just a little), and there was only one time I noticed myself feeling more irritable than normal. I thought the progesterone in oil shots were going to be awful, but with my DH giving them I honestly never felt a thing. Plus lying on a hot pad afterward was kind of a nice reward  It is a bit uncomfortable when you're ovaries grow big, and it's definitely an emotional roller coaster...but you're not alone. I'm sure posting to FF will be good therapy! I'll definitely be posting - especially during the 2ww which is admittedly one of the more difficult things to trudge through in life! But think of the possible reward when you get through it 

Thanks to everyone for the links, warm welcomes and well wishes!! 

Wags


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi wags and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Smila (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello Wags,

Welcome to FF - I just joined yesterday so I thought I'd say hello as well!

I am not British either although I have been living here for 12 years... And I feel really at home in this community too so I totally understand what you're saying.  

Good luck with your treatment,

Smila xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Wags 

Welcome to FF hun!!  Glad you have posted and hopefully for your next treatment you'll be able to post some more as FF is so supportive i am sure you'll find it a help.  Good luck and welcome again  

Bekie


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Wags 

I always get so excited when I see someone from the States post here. 

I'm from Indiana, but live in the UK now.  My dh is English.  We'll be moving back eventually.

Anyway, we've been TTC for 3+ years now and have had 2 failed IVF+ ICSI attempts.  We've moved onto donor sperm and have recently imported some   from the States.  We should be having DIUI or 1/2 ICSI with dh's  
and the other 1/2 IVF with donor's   in September.  Really getting excited now.

Good luck with your treatment.  Really hoping you get a  !!!

Angiexxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Wags








Everyone's very welcome here 
There's a lady on the IM board from the USA and I talk to a very good friend I meet on here
from Kuala Lumpur

My husband had to have ICSI after radio active treatment for Graves disease
Vitamins did help his 

Just want to wish you lots of luck in your next attempt for July
  

love and luck
MC xxx


----------



## Wags (Jun 18, 2007)

Angel - I was born and raised in Indiana...and live in Cincinnati now. What a small world!

MC - I definitely think vitamins are great advice. DH has been taking them for several months now. My sister recommended them...she had a friend whose DH had a similar situation and his motility and morphology numbers all went up. There's nothing to say for sure it was the vitamins that made that happen, but it certainly can't hurt!!


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

welcome to ff


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Wags,

Small world isn't it 

What part of Indianapolis?  I own a home in Noblesville, but my mom is in Fishers.  We get back there about once a year now.  Getting ready to go to Maine and Toronto in August, can't wait.  I miss my home   Can't wait to move back, but my 10 year old DS(from a previous marriage) loves it here, so now I have to convince my DH and my DS that moving back is the best thing.  Sounds selfish, but whenever my DS is back in the States with his old friends and nana he says he wants to move back. I think we'll just be back and forth from States to UK.

My stepbrother just moved back from Cincinnati to Indianapolis.  Spooky, huh 

Take care babe.  All the best for a  !!!

Angiexxx


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello!

MC / Wags - would you be able to let me know what are the best vitamins for my DH to take - he has low motility (16%) 



Thanks

T



xx


----------



## Wags (Jun 18, 2007)

Tfor3 - My DH takes a vitamin called "Fertility Blend for Men" by Daily Wellness. It comes from the GNC store, I'm not sure if it's sold anywhere else. He's taken it for quite a while and his numbers still fluctuate quite a bit - so I can't say it's totally effective. But I do think taking any vitamin is better than taking nothing. 

Angie - I grew up in Carmel (don't hate me!). My BIL lives in Noblesville and we have friends that live in Fishers, so get back there from time to time. It's crazy to see how mucy Fishers and Noblesville are growing...and Carmel for that matter. I hardly recognize anything when I go back. Castleton is an area I refuse to go near - the traffic is just insane. My BIL lives within earshot of Deer Creek which I hear they are tearing down to build more houses. Crazy! I can only imagine how popular your DS would be as the new kid from the UK...his coolness factor would be stratospheric! That might help make the transition a bit easier


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just thought I would post to see how your getting on 
We have an FAQ section here on intros now - Check it out 
CLICK HERE
Hope your Ok 

~Dizzi~


----------

